# Is the Election Effectively Over?



## william the wie (Sep 10, 2016)

In case you didn't get the news Hillary no longer appears in public without an earplug to let her handlers tell her what to say and what to do.

Her coughing fits are becoming more legendary each time, I think the extended coughing fits at appearances in public is now upto three.

That of course could be an undercount, the lack of people at her events is already legendary.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 10, 2016)

Keep focusing on fake diseases and imaginary earpieces and thinking that is going to make a difference in a presidential election. In the meantime, the grown ups will focus on real issues.

Here is where the election is at as of now:
RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2016)

So you have undisputed proof for all of this?

Remember that voters listen to Trump all the time, and that may be why he is trailing Clinton.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 10, 2016)

Watch the trendlines state by state.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 10, 2016)

The latest CNN presidential poll shows Republican Donald Trump pulling ahead of Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton.

The poll, conducted Sept. 1-4, has Trump at 45 percent compared to Clinton's 43 percent. Libertarian nominee Gary Johnson is at 7 percent - 8 points lower than the average he would need to participate in the upcoming presidential debates – and Green Party candidate Jill Stein at 2 percent.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 10, 2016)

It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 10, 2016)

mamooth said:


> It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.



More Libtard Moonbat wishful thinking. BTW where were these "election analysts" during the primaries? How many said at the first or second debate that Trump has clinched the GOP Nomination? Where were their predictions that Bernie Sanders would make such a strong showing in the Dem primaries???  *Well Cupcake, unless you can supply the quotes, your rant gets flushed down the toilet where it belongs. 




*


----------



## mamooth (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice evasions.

None of 'em had anything to do with how badly Clinton is spanking Trump.

Enjoy losing, loser. And know we'll be laughing at you for years.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 10, 2016)

A dose of reality:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Cellblock2429 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.
> ...


That is cellblock in denial as his arm and hand disappear.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> The latest CNN presidential poll shows Republican Donald Trump pulling ahead of Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton.
> 
> The poll, conducted Sept. 1-4, has Trump at 45 percent compared to Clinton's 43 percent. Libertarian nominee Gary Johnson is at 7 percent - 8 points lower than the average he would need to participate in the upcoming presidential debates – and Green Party candidate Jill Stein at 2 percent.


"This CNN Poll of Polls is an average of the results of the five most recent nationwide telephone polls of presidential preference among voters. The Poll of Polls includes: The Pew Research Center Poll conducted Aug. 9-16 among registered voters, the Quinnipiac University Poll conducted Aug. 18-24 among likely voters, the Monmouth University Poll conducted Aug. 25-28 among registered voters, the Suffolk University/USA Today Poll conducted August 24-29 among likely voters and the Fox News Poll conducted August 28-30 among registered voters. *The poll of polls does not have a margin of sampling error."*

In other words, TIR cherry picked one poll in the Poll of Polls.


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 10, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> A dose of reality:


Funny how the Hillary photo doesn't show the stage or anybody talking meaning that shot could have been taken 5 minutes after the doors opened and the Trump one show him on stage.  How about some honesty in your posts. Yall dog on Hillary for lying then go out and spread lies of your own... can you say hypocrite?

I did hear that there was lower turnout than expected for that Hillary speech but this is what it looked like when she spoke.
Clinton speaks to KC National Baptist Convention Thursday evening


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2016)

TIR, a poor Catholic, is not known for her honesty.


----------



## bugs (Sep 10, 2016)

mamooth said:


> It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Clinton has, bugs, has the ground game, the money, and prepaid advertising, plus Trump's laundry list of incompetence.


----------



## bugs (Sep 11, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Clinton has, bugs, has the ground game, the money, and prepaid advertising, plus Trump's laundry list of incompetence.


REALLY?
Has she been Disqualified yet?
hope her "Ground Game" is played in cool weather...


----------



## william the wie (Sep 11, 2016)

She is pretty much toast now with health concerns.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 11, 2016)

Keep whistling by the graveyard, deplorables.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 11, 2016)

william the wie said:


> In case you didn't get the news Hillary no longer appears in public without an earplug to let her handlers tell her what to say and what to do.
> 
> Her coughing fits are becoming more legendary each time, I think the extended coughing fits at appearances in public is now upto three.
> 
> That of course could be an undercount, the lack of people at her events is already legendary.



 She leads in 80% of the polls. If the election is effectively over she is not the loser


----------



## william the wie (Sep 11, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > In case you didn't get the news Hillary no longer appears in public without an earplug to let her handlers tell her what to say and what to do.
> ...



Somewhat out of date see RCP


----------



## Slade3200 (Sep 11, 2016)

william the wie said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


RCP shows a pretty cushy lead for Clinton.

RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

Clinton is barely holding on to the States she has.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2016)

"Is the Election Effectively Over?"

For Trump, yes.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Clinton is barely holding on to the States she has.


I guess Brain Child didn't look at the State by State graph at the bottom of the Link.


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 13, 2016)

Way too many imponderables for these brazen predictions.  Clinton may have a turnout problem, and Johnson may be a relief valve for those who do.  Trump's debate performance will be critical, and external events are anybody's guess.  In addition,  many Trump supporters do not trust pollsters and refuse to participate.  Anyone who takes short odds on Clinton is a fool.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 13, 2016)

mamooth said:


> It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.



The race is hers to lose, but not over yet. Most polls are not reflecting the events over the weekend when she was literally carried into a van because she couldn't walk on her own. Let's see how she holds up thru a 90 minute debate. If she appears to have physical issues on that stage she could be in real trouble.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 13, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.
> ...



She may not show up for the debate.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 13, 2016)

william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



I've heard others suggest that too. I am not sure how that would play for her. It all depends on the spin they put on her backing out.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 13, 2016)

She'll cite dr. orders.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton is barely holding on to the States she has.
> ...



I guess you can’t look either:


----------



## dblack (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah. It was over before it began. We lost.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 14, 2016)

Slade3200 said:


> Keep focusing on fake diseases and imaginary earpieces and thinking that is going to make a difference in a presidential election. In the meantime, the grown ups will focus on real issues.
> 
> Here is where the election is at as of now:
> RealClearPolitics - 2016 Election Maps - Battle for White House



Which looks a lot better for Trump now than it did a month ago.

And if the trajectory holds....she's screwed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 14, 2016)

dblack said:


> Yeah. It was over before it began. We lost.



In the end, that is the sad truth.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 89408 View attachment 89409 View attachment 89410
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> ...


You are cherry picking.
Only a few States had Shrillary ahead by more than 3 or 4 points and I know you OCDd them into your tiny brain.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

You are cherry picking.  Only a few States had Shrillary ahead by more than 3 or 4 points and I know you OCDd them into your tiny brain.[/QUOTE]VA, NH, PA, MI, WI, and CO are ahead by 3 to 8 points.  They have never wavered from the Clinton column.
Added to her column of committed states, she easily wins the election.

The debates become even more critical.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 89408 View attachment 89409 View attachment 89410
> ...



More Cherries for you:


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are cherry picking.  Only a few States had Shrillary ahead by more than 3 or 4 points and I know you OCDd them into your tiny brain.


VA, NH, PA, MI, WI, and CO are ahead by 3 to 8 points.  They have never wavered from the Clinton column.
Added to her column of committed states, she easily wins the election.

The debates become even more critical.[/QUOTE]

Unless there is something completely extraordinary during the debate…they don’t matter.  Maybe if they were held in August or early September when minds are still being made up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Don't kid yourself, Candy.

Clinton has to showcase herself as healthy and physically competent in the debates.  If she does that, and simply fights him to a draw, that should be the clincher for the undecided.

I won't vote for her but for Johnson.  But, if that happens, she will win.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are cherry picking.  Only a few States had Shrillary ahead by more than 3 or 4 points and I know you OCDd them into your tiny brain.
> ...



Unless there is something completely extraordinary during the debate…they don’t matter.  Maybe if they were held in August or early September when minds are still being made up.[/QUOTE]
3 points!  Ooooooh!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

More like six to ten but it will probably be inside of 6 by the time they start counting votes.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> More like six to ten but it will probably be inside of 6 by the time they start counting votes.


Trump is going to kick her a$$.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





> 3 points!  Ooooooh!


Yup, a lead in those states that Trump has not been able to crack.  How about that!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > More like six to ten but it will probably be inside of 6 by the time they start counting votes.
> ...



He will lose by approximately 120-130 electoral votes.  

I see the map like this.  She may win Ohio as well.  I don’t see her carrying Iowa or NC. It’s all over except for the right wing excuses.  




 

Just out of curiosity, what state listed for her above do I have wrong?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm not going to type what's right in front of your eyes.
It's funny, my daughter lives in Miami and every bumper sticker and house has a Trump sign; not ONE Hillary sign in sight.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Translation:  You have no argument.  

*EVERY* bumper has a sticker and *every* house has a sign?  Really?  

No matter; take away Florida; she still wins.  Next?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If the Repubs take FL and NV, solid possibilities, HRC still wins  273 to 265.  I do think NC will go Hillary, putting her at 287 and Trump at 251.  If FL and NV do go HRC, then 325 to 213.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are cherry picking.  Only a few States had Shrillary ahead by more than 3 or 4 points and I know you OCDd them into your tiny brain.
> ...



Unless there is something completely extraordinary during the debate…they don’t matter.  Maybe if they were held in August or early September when minds are still being made up.[/QUOTE]

Real Clear has PA & Wi as toss ups.

You take the toss ups away...they go to Clinton.  

She gets 311 when toss ups are taken away.  He gets 227.  Originally he was below 200.

But nothing's changed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


3 points!  Ooooooh![/QUOTE]

Not sure where that data is coming from. 

The bigger picture is that things have shifted in spite of the left's lack of awareness.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If every Liberal, Progressive and inveterate Welfare recipient votes, she definitely wins.
In other words, the US becomes a toilet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

The Alt Right won't accept that whatever is happening with HRC, those votes are not going to Trump.

PA and WI are way beyond the MOE.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yet it is your messiah is now giving away 6 weeks maternity leave on the taxpayer’s dime.  

Care to debate which of the states I awarded to HRC will not be hers or are you too much of a pussy to go on the record?  I’m guessing you’re too much of a pussy.


----------



## jillian (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> In case you didn't get the news Hillary no longer appears in public without an earplug to let her handlers tell her what to say and what to do.
> 
> Her coughing fits are becoming more legendary each time, I think the extended coughing fits at appearances in public is now upto three.
> 
> That of course could be an undercount, the lack of people at her events is already legendary.



poor loon.

is there anything else that the voices in your head are telling you?

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/?ex_cid=rrpromo


----------



## jillian (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



funny how they're not shrieking about liberals and "free stuff"....imbeciles.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Too many Hispanics in Florida for Trump to win it in my view.  Clark County dominates Nevada and it’s a long time supporter of HRC.  She won by 5% in 2008 over Obama.  Interestingly Obama got more delegates out of it because of the strange rules that the Bernie crowd swore was something new:


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




I live in Florida, just outside of Tampa Bay....I see plenty of Trump stickers but haven't seen one single Hillary bumper sticker. Hell, even when it was a forgone conclusion that Barrypuppet wouldn't carry Texas in 2008 or 2012, I saw plenty of Barrypuppet/Biden bumper stickers all over the road back then. I  have seen "Feel The Bern" bumper stickers but not even one Hitlery. They had to pay people 50 bucks to attend the DNC convention when Sanders supporters walked out, Hitlery has enough baggage to fill the cargo hold of a 757 and she is a sandwich short of a picnic lunch mentally. Her own handler even admits that Hitlery needs her hand held and is easily confused even when meeting with foreign leaders....but she seems to be as sharp as a tack when she was trading diplomacy for donations to her slush fund that is the "Clinton Foundation".......when it comes to dollar signs, she seems to have it altogether. LOL!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Anything <= 5 is fair game.
The Florida polls are bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Outside the MOE is outside the MOE.

But you are right that FL is part of Trump's path to victory.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 14, 2016)

Given current polls Hillary would lose the popular vote right now. Given current trendlines she will lose even without Obama's adopt a terrorist proposal or her ignoring medical orders,


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> Given current polls Hillary would lose the popular vote right now. Given current trendlines she will lose even without Obama's adopt a terrorist proposal or her ignoring medical orders,


The current polls show nothing of the sort.  She will take NY and CA with large majorities and is a few points behind in TX.  WI, MI, PA, and VA are in her wheel house, and I think NC will go that way as well.  FL and OH are toss ups.  Do some thinking of you own, William: you are no dummy.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> Given current polls Hillary would lose the popular vote right now. Given current trendlines she will lose even without Obama's adopt a terrorist proposal or her ignoring medical orders,




If the lametream media and poll takers were being honest and not in the back pocket of the globalists that sign their paychecks, you would find that Trump would be up by 20 points in an honest poll...not because he is any "savior" but because awaken Americans are on to the bullshit we have been fed over the last 30 years.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Given current polls Hillary would lose the popular vote right now. Given current trendlines she will lose even without Obama's adopt a terrorist proposal or her ignoring medical orders,
> ...


Got any proof other than your opinion, Dale?


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



Yeah, I am going to use something called "common sense"...... Trump has SRO for his appearances and Hitley can't even draw flies for an audience to one of her infrequent appearances. Trump has an energized base, Hitlery is a "yawner" and the fact that they had to pay 50 bucks for "seat fillers" at the DNC convention should tell anyone that  Hitlery is the most uninspiring candidate since Walter Mondale. She has too much baggage and people (that are awake) know that the DNC fixed the nomination process in her favor and screwed over Sanders and his supporters. The polls are totally rigged and reported by the same clique of news outlets that control 90 percent of all media. I am not saying that Trump would be the "end all be all" but this election isn't about Trump...this election is about the thumbing of the noses to the establishment that pull the puppet strings. Why is it that where I am, in a very important swing state that I have yet to see even ONE Hitlery bumper sticker? I see plenty of Trump stickers...I see some "Feel The Bern" stickers....but yet I see no Hitlery stickers?  How can that be? On the Yahoo news message boards where she is the topic? She has no support and those against her outnumber those supporting Trump or against her are 3 to 1. I have a good "feel" on the pulse of the general public because this is what I do 10 to 12 hours a day every day.....need more clarification??? The bottom line is that given Hitlery's baggage and history, she is not the "trendy choice" and that is a fact.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

pffttt


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> pffttt




Probably the most intelligent thing you have posted since I started writing here........the room for error is wide...(snicker)


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2016)

mamooth said:


> It is effectively over. Most election analysts think Clinton has clinched it. Trump is too far behind, with no hope of coming back.


Lol. Don't do crack.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2016)

We're never seeing another real presidential election. America is a communist dictatorship. Enjoy.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 14, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> We're never seeing another real presidential election. America is a communist dictatorship. Enjoy.


The neo-cons following the US version of the Brezhnev doctrine for the last 24 years are in the process of getting the boot. Even though Trump is only the Gorbie equivalent and we have a long way to go it is a first step.


----------



## Delldude (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > We're never seeing another real presidential election. America is a communist dictatorship. Enjoy.
> ...


I hope you're right. But I have believed since Obama was placed that this is the end. I think it's going to be very, very bad. I hope it isn't.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Good point, GA, AZ, MS, TX, MO, and AR are in play too then.  Thanks.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Absolutely...never take ANYTHING for granted.
Do you realize how many welfare recipients took permanent refuge in TX after Katrina?
There ARE other cities in Texas other than Dallas & Houston.
You know, other places where the ignorant Liberals live.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Red state’s taking welfare? That almost never happens….except on days that end in the letter “y”.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Why not?
I see you only read the DailKOS.
You really should keep up with current events as they occur.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> The latest CNN presidential poll shows Republican Donald Trump pulling ahead of Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton.
> 
> The poll, conducted Sept. 1-4, has Trump at 45 percent compared to Clinton's 43 percent. Libertarian nominee Gary Johnson is at 7 percent - 8 points lower than the average he would need to participate in the upcoming presidential debates – and Green Party candidate Jill Stein at 2 percent.



I've said for months that all Trump has to do to win this is SHUT UP until election day.

He did that, and Deplorable Hillary keeps sticking her foot in it. As long as he remains quiet until November, he's got it in the bag.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Red state’s taking welfare? That almost never happens….except on days that end in the letter “y”.



Let me guess, you have an article from a Soros hate site done in 2004, which includes Ethanol subsidies as "welfare" that claims "red states" take more "welfare?"



Standard Disclaimer: No matter how many times you are debunked, you Communists trot out the same tired, old lies every time....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Red state’s taking welfare? That almost never happens….except on days that end in the letter “y”.
> ...


Candy never posts anything substantial.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

Candycorn has no trouble drop kicking your butt all over the field, Indeependent.

You have not refuted a single point of hers and not carried one of your own.  Just slink away.

The election is Clinton's to win.  There is nothing Trump can do to win it by himself.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are cherry picking.  Only a few States had Shrillary ahead by more than 3 or 4 points and I know you OCDd them into your tiny brain.
> ...



Unless there is something completely extraordinary during the debate…they don’t matter.  Maybe if they were held in August or early September when minds are still being made up.[/QUOTE]

I am waiting to see if Hellary can stand for over an hour with bright lights and no anti-seizure glasses without falling on her fat ass, or having a chronic coughing attack. If she takes a dive I will laugh my ass off as the big orange clown stares at her lying on the stage drooling.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Candycorn has no trouble drop kicking your butt all over the field, Indeependent.
> 
> You have not refuted a single point of hers and not carried one of your own.  Just slink away.
> 
> The election is Clinton's to win.  There is nothing Trump can do to win it by himself.



You're right, Hellary will have to implode in some fashion to lose it, and I think that is still possible. Can't wait for the debate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Candycorn has no trouble drop kicking your butt all over the field, Indeependent.
> ...


Yes, it is possible, and, yes, the debates will be mah-velous.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 14, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Candycorn has no trouble drop kicking your butt all over the field, Indeependent.
> ...



I take it you have not looked as the polls on rcp today.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Even the CNN App team is shitting in their pants.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Trump is not picking up anything is what RCP shows.  He can't get above 43 or 44%.

The voters moving into uncertain are waiting to see if HRC recovers or they go to Stein or Johnson.

If they were going Trump, they already would have done so.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


According to the CNN App, Hillary is heading towards the <=44% territory.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 14, 2016)

william the wie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Frankly I don't search out the polls, I hear them when they are announced., and really don't get too worked up over them on a daily basis. He is trending up, but he could drop another shit storm at any moment.


----------



## william the wie (Sep 14, 2016)

They better get used to it Philadelphia and its suburbs are trending Trump due to Ivanka's joining dad on stage there


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You never post anything factual.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I wish I had time to read all of the sites that I supposedly do read.  

Red states take welfare; just like blue states; just like purple states.  To say otherwise is not factual.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Are you a retard?
I stated that the Blacks in Louisiana who were rendered homeless by Katrina wound up living permanently in Texas.
Are you SO stupid that I have to spell out the ENTIRE history of every post.
Are you too young to remember Katrina?
Were you living in another country?
Did you simply not give a shit?

What the fuck is wrong with your non-functioning brain?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Louisiana and Texas are red states; both, according to you, were sponging off other states during katrina.  Or are you playing the race card?--because you mentioned specifically black people as if no whites were affected (another omission on your part).  

What the fuck is wrong with you?  

I put up a map about 8 hours ago that was, you know, about the election.  I simply asked you what states would you award to Trump that I'm giving to Hillary.  You and your bitch ass have done nothing but tap dance around like alittle bitchy ballerina ever since.

Try to summon some manhood for once in your life and answer the question little boy.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I am playing the race card because the Blacks who moved from Louisiana to Texas altered the potential EV that you Liberals keep bragging about.
You're trying to make it sound as though the Working Class people who were always living in Texas are becoming Liberals; they're not.
A flood of unwanted, unemployed Liberals moved in and changed the demographic.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 14, 2016)

Video of Hillary wobbling and collapsing into the van on CNN is pretty devastating, followed by Colin Powell's leaked emails. So surreal


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Texas has no chance of turning democrat.  Louisiana has almost as little chance.  

Nothing has changed except you've now revealed how little you know about US Presidential Politics (and the truth is you were not held in such high regard to start with).


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Video of Hillary wobbling and collapsing into the van on CNN is pretty devastating, followed by Colin Powell's leaked emails. So surreal



Taken by itself it would be.  But once you consider she sat through two 11 hour interrogations by Trey Gowdy, has been campaigning across the nation for something like 12 months now, routinely appears in public, etc....  the effect is mitigated.  

It sure wasn't her finest hour...thats for certain.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ad hominem...
The Liberals here have been howling for at least 2 months about Texas turning Blue or Purple and you should read your own postings.
Damn, you are so full of shit.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


+

Scientist tell us that Katrina was 11 years ago, affected all persons regardless of political leanings, and spread survivors across a great many states.  Most one-time refugees returned home.  Texas will turn purple at some point but it will be because of Hisapnic influence you ignoramous; not a few thousand survivors from New Orleans who, by the way, mainly settled in the Harris County area which was already one of the bluest districts in the State!!!!  Seriously...do you ever think before you post this shit?

You're a fucking moron.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



As I stated in a prior post you weren't keeping up with the news at the time.
You're a willfully ignorant, fucking moron.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Would someone please explain to me what in the fuck this moron is talking about ?   A storm from 11 years ago will affect polling in 2016--all of which shows that the two states involved, LA and TX are firmly red states (well outside the 5% you pulled out of your ass by the way).


Christ you're an idiot.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 14, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



A month ago it was supposedly neck and neck and you and your fellow Liberals were jerking off about how Texas was going Clinton.
"Yep, Texas is going Democrat!"
The polling was probably rigged by purposely calling the areas populated by the refugees.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 15, 2016)

And for the umpteenth time...what the fuck does it matter in 2016????  Texas isn't in play.  It was never in play. 

Neither was NY.

Yet...

could Trump Win New York?
Why do Trump and His Supporters Keep Insisting He Can Win New York?

I'm not sure why it matters but there are idiots on both sides who post crazy shit. 

What isn't crazy are predicting swing states may swing one way or the other; that is why they are called swing states dumbass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Personal attack reveals lack of substance to your posts.

Here is some substance

States that are outside the MOE in the RCP this morning
Trump  None
Clinton  NH  PA  WI  MI  CO  VA

Inside the MOE
FL  OH  IA  NV  NC  GA  MO  AZ

The election goes through PA VI MI this time, not through FL and PA.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 15, 2016)

States that are outside the MOE in the RCP this morning
Trump  None
Clinton  NH  PA  WI  MI  CO  VA

Inside the MOE
FL  OH  IA  NV  NC   GA  MO  AZ

If the Clinton states hold true and the Inside the MOE go to Trump, Clinton wins by about 10 EVs.

ps: Trump will take Texas, Clinton will win NY and CA


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't participate in opinion surveys, and I suspect a lot of others don't, either.  This election is up for grabs.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 15, 2016)

Keep telling yourself that, jwoodie, if it comforts you.


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 16, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Keep telling yourself that, jwoodie, if it comforts you.



I suspect you will be changing you screen name after the election.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 16, 2016)

jwoodie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Keep telling yourself that, jwoodie, if it comforts you.
> ...


Why?  If Johnson loses to either Comrade Trump or Sister Hillary, I will join the movement to make sure that person serves no more than one term, or, if we get lucky, impeached.


----------

